# Fare a/ai mezzi.



## Blackman

Buongiorno a tutti. 

Non riesco a capire se questa espressione esiste davvero o me la sono inventata. E, a seguire, se corrisponde a *fare a metà *o a *fare alla romana. *

Mi date una mano?

Grazie.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Beh, io non l'ho mai sentita e anche se esiste dubito che possa significare "alla romana" visto che questa espressione significa "in parti uguali" e non "a metà".


----------



## Necsus

Ciao, Black. Esiste, esiste. Ma che io sappia, solo a Roma e dintorni, come espressione colloquiale per dire 'dividere a metà' la spesa, o altro. Però 'fare alla romana' non ha esattamente lo stesso senso, in quanto si può riferire anche a più soggetti, e significa pagare dividendo in parti uguali, indipendentemente da quello che si è consumato, o comprato. 

​Oops...incrocio...


----------



## IlaCeline

Fare a mezzi, fare a metà, fare alla romana... sono tutti modi di dire, qui a roma, per intendere dividere il conto. Ad esempio se vai al ristorante con 3 amici e il conto è 100 euro sia tu che i tuoi 3 amici pagherete 25 euro indipendentemente da quello che si è mangiato.


----------



## Blackman

Mi era venuto in mente che fare ai mezzi potesse essere affine a dividere, senza la specifiche varie ( a metà, per tre, in parti uguali ), dove i mezzi sarebbero più di due metà. Un ragionamento contorto, mi rendo conto...in ogni caso non lo intendevo sinonimo di fare alla romana...grazie a tutti.

Modifica: giusto per essere sicuri di aver sincronizzato gli orologi, alla romana significa dividere in parti uguali oppure che ognuno paga ciò che ha consumato?


----------



## Necsus

Perdonami, Ila, ma come puoi vedere sono anch'io di Roma, e non mi sembra che si dica 'fare ai mezzi' quando si è in più di due...


----------



## IlaCeline

Si fare a mezzi è un sinonimo di fare alla romana, è un intercalare tipico romano percio' non rispetta molto le logiche "della metà" da te giustamente seguite....spero si esserti stata utile ciaoo


----------



## Passante

Nel treccani si esplicita proprio '*fare a mezzo* (o *a metà*) ≈ dividere, spartire' del resto esiste ammezzare, dimezzare, smezzare ecc. non potevo credere che non esistesse. Certo che nella versione al plurale credo sia solo regionale se non locale


----------



## IlaCeline

scusami non avevo letto il tuo commento... mah, io l'ho sentito dire piu' volte sinceramente comunque blackman per stare tranquilli: questa espressioni non te la sei inventata, fare alla romana usalo indipendentemente dai partecipanti se 2 o piu di due e fare a mezzi, anche se io l'ho usato e sentito usare anche in tavolate numerose, ma per star tranquilli usalo quando sei tu e un'altra persona


----------



## Blackman

Fare alla romana io l'ho sempre inteso come _ognuno paga ciò che ha consumato, _diverso nel risultato da _dividere per il numero dei partecipanti. Dov'è la verità?_


Paulfromitaly said:


> Beh, io non l'ho mai sentita e anche se esiste dubito che possa significare "alla romana" visto che questa espressione significa "in parti uguali" e non "a metà".


----------



## IlaCeline

no no ognuno paga cio' che ha consumato NON è assolutamente pagare alla romana!


----------



## Blackman

Bene, ho imparato qualcosa. Qualcuno sa allora se la pratica di pagare ciò che si è consumato abbia una patria linguistica o meno?


----------



## Passante

Se guardi in rete ci sono fior fiori di discussioni in merito fra cui anche su wikipedia dove si esplicita che può voler dire sia dividere in parti uguali che pagare solo quel che si è mangiato, personalmente quando si divide in parti uguali ho sempre usato il verbo 'dividere' mentre se ognuno mangia il suo ho sempre detto 'facciamo alla romana'.


----------



## Blackman

Pure io, ma evidentemente per i romani non è così, almeno non per tutti...


Passante said:


> Se guardi in rete ci sono fior fiori di discussioni in merito fra cui anche su wikipedia dove si esplicita che può voler dire sia dividere in parti uguali che pagare solo quel che si è mangiato, personalmente quando si divide in parti uguali ho sempre usato il verbo 'dividere' mentre se ognuno mangia il suo ho sempre detto 'facciamo alla romana'.


----------



## Necsus

Segnalo QUI due interessanti contributi di Ornella Castellani Pollidori e Harro Stammerjohann nel sito dell'Accademia della Crusca in cui vengono citati entrambi i significati (e altri) di 'pagare/fare alla romana' in modo abbastanza esaustivo.


----------



## Connie Eyeland

Ciao.


Blackman said:


> Qualcuno sa allora se la pratica di pagare ciò che si è consumato abbia una patria linguistica o meno?


Pare che si dica "_pagare alla genovese_" (espressione che io non ho mai usato, perché dico semplicemente "_pagare ognuno il suo_"). 
Vedi qui: << _In italiano è presente l'espressione "pagare alla genovese" che  significa, forse sulla base del pregiudizio secondo cui i genovesi siano  tirchi, "pagare ognuno per conto suo"._>>


----------



## Blackman

Molto interessante, grazie. Devo dire invece che a me non suona del tutto sconosciuto, adesso che me lo fai notare...

Dunque:

Fare a/ai mezzi: preferibilmente in due dividere a metà, usato anche per più di due in talune località, col senso di dividere in parti uguali. 
Alla romana: idem come sopra. 
All genovese: ognuno ciò che ha consumato. 

Tutti d'accordo?


Connie Eyeland said:


> Ciao.
> 
> Pare che si dica "_pagare alla genovese_" (espressione che io non ho mai usato, perché dico semplicemente "_pagare ognuno il suo_").
> Vedi qui: << _In italiano è presente l'espressione "pagare alla genovese" che  significa, forse sulla base del pregiudizio secondo cui i genovesi siano  tirchi, "pagare ognuno per conto suo"._>>


----------



## Connie Eyeland

"Alla romana" però ha doppio significato, a seconda delle aree e delle epoche, come attestato anche nel link riportato da Necsus, cioè sia quello di dividere il conto in parti uguali, che quello, diverso, di pagare ciascuno la propria consumazione (come "alla genovese"). Quindi:


Blackman said:


> Fare a/ai mezzi: preferibilmente in due  dividere a metà, usato anche per più di due in talune località, col  senso di dividere in parti uguali.
> Alla romana: idem come sopra. oppure anche: pagare ognuno la propria consumazione
> All genovese: ognuno ciò che ha consumato.


----------



## infinite sadness

Alla romana significa dividere in parti uguali il conto, indipendentemente da ciò che si è consumato.

A nord di Roma: ognuno paga il suo.

A sud di Roma:uno paga per tutti, e poi casomai la volta successiva paga un altro.


----------

